# Blue card -6 months



## Hope heaven (Apr 5, 2018)

I worked for a large mnc in Germany. I had blue card for 6months only.my contract ended and I had to come back to India. What is benefit of having experience and a blue card from Germany. How can I go about to search for job openings in germany.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

If you got a temporary contract Blue card is temporary too..plus 3 month.


----------

